# Been put on zero hours contract,-- by my son.



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Since I retired from the metal trade a few months ago my lad who has his own 1 man joinery business has often hinted that he could do with a hand. He has been doing 12 hour days 7 days a week for months. Anyway, it was all set up that I go and help him out for the next 2 or 3 days. Blow me half an hour before I was to meet him on a job he rings me and let's me know I'm not needed today. "I'll give you a call later and let you know when to come in dad". Good job he's my son because otherwise he would have received a big bag of b------s to you. 

Nick.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

You'll be telling us next that he is going to pay you!!:surprise::wink2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Nick

If he was expecting you to work for free he has done you a favour standing you down - now you can go to the pub:laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´ve got someone like that, `can you come and help a minute` when I´m in the middle of doing something and by the time I get there `oh its OK I´ve done it another way.´


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

JanHank said:


> I´ve got someone like that, `can you come and help a minute` when I´m in the middle of doing something and by the time I get there `oh its OK I´ve done it another way.´


I wonder who would be close enough to be able to do that...poor Hans is obviously a problem solver. :grin2:


----------

